# hard to find seeds



## grass hopper (Aug 3, 2016)

as usual, when i went on a long hunt to find high thc, big yielding fem seeds. i failed as usual. tried hard to find gorilla glue #4, also strawberry diesel. even my all time fav. confidential cheese were all out of stock. seems when they(single seed), runs out, they are out forever. tried numberous other sites as well. one site in spain (anesia seeds), had REALLY great seeds and gorilla glue #4 as well. but u had to deposit cash directly from your bank into their bank. then they would send out seeds. little too scary..     any thoughts would be great. THANKS!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 4, 2016)

i have read some threads that said gorilla glue 4 is only available as clones and that seeds are not real. i did a quick search(which i bet you did as well) and can't find any feedback on anesia seeds. i would not give my bank info out either but i wonder if you can use paypal? that would be a way to insulate yourself from them having your bank info. btw - looks like elev8 seeds have gg #4 fem seeds though in their description they have a note about 'the original gg#4 strain' which kind of seems to say that these are not original gorilla glue #4(o.g.g. - u.g.h...), good luck grass hopper.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 5, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> i have read some threads that said gorilla glue 4 is only available as clones and that seeds are not real. i did a quick search(which i bet you did as well) and can't find any feedback on anesia seeds. i would not give my bank info out either but i wonder if you can use paypal? that would be a way to insulate yourself from them having your bank info. btw - looks like elev8 seeds have gg #4 fem seeds though in their description they have a note about 'the original gg#4 strain' which kind of seems to say that these are not original gorilla glue #4(o.g.g. - u.g.h...), good luck grass hopper.


 
i ordered a few gorilla glue, not gg#4 from elev8. thanks old guy! best i could do. no luck on strawberry diesel. someone strongly suggested i try "incredible bulk". that seed suggests 22% thc and super mega yields. anyone grown this strain?? thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2016)

Check out Attitude seeds, http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/fastbuds-seeds-gorilla-glue-auto/prod_6117.html


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 5, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Check out Attitude seeds, http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/fastbuds-seeds-gorilla-glue-auto/prod_6117.html


 
 i wish they listed thc/ cbd amounts. was pretty impressed with elev8 seed bank. although they dont list thc/ cbd either.. THANKS ROSE!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2016)

I am curious why the need for such high thc?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2016)

I used attitude for my first seed purchase. I was very happy with the 'tude. They gave me more seeds as gifts than I bought. I also bought seeds from Firestax. No problems with them either. I am heading in the high CBD direction myself. I get too stoned on what I have grown. No idea of the THC content. I am a lightweight though. Some of the bud you have grown look like they would put me in a straight jacket though, hopper so it would be cool to see you work your mojo on some high THC strains. Good luck.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 5, 2016)

order some Bodhi or cali connection seeds...... you'll be happy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 6, 2016)

I like Cali's stuff


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 6, 2016)

The Shangrila strain from TGA Subcool seeds will give good yields.  
My fav dispensary carries these but I am sure you can find them online.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 7, 2016)

thanks guys!! gonna check out cali asap.
 rose, i love when friends only want my weed. high quality (thc, cbd) grown, trimmed and cured all as well as i can possibly do.. pride i guess..


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 7, 2016)

Def check out Cali connection, I like bodhi and Cali Con I'm looking at a couple new ones from them, well new to me


----------



## zem (Aug 7, 2016)

I have one strain Y-Griega from Medical Seeds that really stands out in its THC content


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 7, 2016)

I have peeps that will only smoke my stuff because they know how meticulous I am over my buds, and they love the flavors as well as the high. It is a matter of pride in doing what's right rather than doing just acceptable. I often will give the best buds to the patients and keep the lesser buds for myself as many people think the lesser buds aren't as good. Maybe I should say smaller buds rather than lesser buds as even my small buds are tasty and potent


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2016)

Hush, I know right? People complain about popcorn? I love it, fits in my pipe just right and I gotta say after recently tasting dispensary pot, i grow dank. lol  

They only pot i ever grew that didn't have enough THC was Nordle, and it is high CBD and has it's place.  I have grown a few Bohdi strains, and they will rock your world.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 7, 2016)

thank you!!!!!!   zem, i ordered (10) fem of y-griega. NICE WRITEUP!!, and thanks guys for cali-conn.  heads up. ordered from there as well. got enough fem seeds for 2 grows now but still have to check out BODHI .. really,  thanks guys!


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 7, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> thank you!!!!!! zem, i ordered (10) fem of y-griega. NICE WRITEUP!!, and thanks guys for cali-conn. heads up. ordered from there as well. got enough fem seeds for 2 grows now but still have to check out BODHI .. really, thanks guys!


 

Check out Snow High gear as well.......... not going to get them now......... good things come to those who wait.     https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/snow-high-seeds/cat_166.html


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 7, 2016)

thanks g13! i checked out "bohdi seeds" it appears they only carry REGULAR seeds. no fem beans.. APPEARED that way anyway. I am stuck on fem seeds. i really like the way growers, breeders list THEIR seeds at "SINGLE SEED CENTER". lots of detail including thc, cbd amounts. Though am just a little PISSED off they don't quickly replace, if at all replace, out of stock high quality seeds.. thanks!!


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 8, 2016)

someone had mentioned "bruce banner og" somewhere recently.           EVEV8 SEEDS has them in regular only. what a nice writeup on these seeds!!


----------



## hippy59 (Aug 8, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> i ordered a few gorilla glue, not gg#4 from elev8. thanks old guy! best i could do. no luck on strawberry diesel. someone strongly suggested i try "incredible bulk". that seed suggests 22% thc and super mega yields. anyone grown this strain?? thanks



I just put a few incredible bulks into flower and I am not expecting much from them at all. very stringy grow, little bushyness to them. if I get an ounch total I will be surprised. 1000k light since about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 8, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> thanks g13! i checked out "bohdi seeds" it appears they only carry REGULAR seeds. no fem beans.. APPEARED that way anyway. I am stuck on fem seeds. i really like the way growers, breeders list THEIR seeds at "SINGLE SEED CENTER". lots of detail including thc, cbd amounts. Though am just a little PISSED off they don't quickly replace, if at all replace, out of stock high quality seeds.. thanks!!


 

beware of fem seeds........ some do well with no issues......... others throw nanners at 2 weeks in and seed your whole grow........ all fem seeds have the hermie trait as I understand them........  and not all Fem seeds turn out female...... it seems with most things shortcuts have more risk.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 9, 2016)

hip, sad to hear about "incredible bulk". i ordered a few of those. thanks for headsup!!     g-13, i have grown out over 50 variaties, probably closer to 100, of fem seeds with very good results. i have had a few nanners, a few white seeds and  last grow found 3 or 4 mature seeds (dark green in color). all in all i love fem seeds although over 90% have come from "single seed centre". i now have tried evev8 and herbies. i will be watching hard for early hermies. (1) bad batch could change my thinking on this. gorilla glue even comes with a warning about this. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah, unfortunately the hermy trait is in every MJ plant. Its just buried deep in the genetics. Femming tends to bring it to the surface unless the breeder takes the time to stabilize the strain well before marketing the seeds. I had MK Ultra one time and it threw nanners from the moment it began flowering, but ironically enough, it never seeded more than a couple of seeds in a whole run.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 9, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the hermy trait is in every MJ plant. Its just buried deep in the genetics. Femming tends to bring it to the surface unless the breeder takes the time to stabilize the strain well before marketing the seeds. I had MK Ultra one time and it threw nanners from the moment it began flowering, but ironically enough, it never seeded more than a couple of seeds in a whole run.


 
heyya pup, curious, do u have an all time fav., like i feel about "confidential cheese'?? thanks!


----------



## zigggy (Aug 10, 2016)

giving someone in another country with your bank info is a little fishy,,,,to be safe open a special account with just enough to cover the cost of the seeds and shipping ,,if you take the hit it would not be that hard ,,,,ssbw


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 11, 2016)

zigggy said:


> giving someone in another country with your bank info is a little fishy,,,,to be safe open a special account with just enough to cover the cost of the seeds and shipping ,,if you take the hit it would not be that hard ,,,,ssbw


 
good thinking zig. pain in the butt though!!! I already received my order from elev8 which included gorilla glue, not gg#4. Very discreet and Very fast!! the return addy was my address! WHAT I DID NOT LIKE       is NO packaging whatsoever!!! the gorilla glue seeds came in a small tube with a white piece of tape stuck to it marked G.G. ..     ***  ... talk about trust. Anyone along the chain could have put or replaced any seeds of their liking in my tube. HMMM.. THEY HAVE SUCH great writeups, photos etc. I also ordered "blackberry dream". putting alota trust in those guys. be 3 months before i know if i"ve been taken or not.   sigh...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 11, 2016)

GH: I am very fond of the Larry OG Kush. I love the fruity flavors of the Kushes that I've grown. I also like the balanced high that I get from them.

I'm hoping that my Goji becomes my new favorite here in about a month


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 11, 2016)

thanks pup. i tried larry og a year or 2 ago. they either never germinated or had some problem where i just cant remember what went wrong. i may try again.. whats goji ??  gonna search. thanks bud!


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 11, 2016)

NICE WRITEUP ON GOJI OG !!!. For once i'm pleased they only come in regular. phew!! exciting strain pup.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 15, 2016)

I have only used fem seeds from cropkingseeds, i have never had an issue with any seed i grew, only time i ever saw a seed or partial hermie was in clones when i had bad stress in flower, keep her stress free in flower and your in good shape


----------



## sopappy (Aug 15, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> beware of fem seeds........ some do well with no issues......... others throw nanners at 2 weeks in and seed your whole grow........ all fem seeds have the hermie trait as I understand them........  and not all Fem seeds turn out female...... it seems with most things shortcuts have more risk.



I'll never buy them again.
FEMINIZED SEEDS are SJWs and will ruin everything, 
they're products of two females mating, sure, it's fun to watch... 
but it's not nice to fool with mother nature.

and I don't even want to know what an auto flower is.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2016)

I never had any problems with feminized seeds. I only have a small tent for my grows so when I do use regular seeds and I get males, it sets me back at least a couple of months. Kinda a bummer to waste that much time. I'd take a hermie female over a couple of males in a 3 plant tent any day. I guess it depends on your situation.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 16, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> I never had any problems with feminized seeds. I only have a small tent for my grows so when I do use regular seeds and I get males, it sets me back at least a couple of months. Kinda a bummer to waste that much time. I'd take a hermie female over a couple of males in a 3 plant tent any day. I guess it depends on your situation.


 
yea, my issue as well. If i want 28 females , just how many regs. do i have to grow for 6 weeks ???? 35, 45, more??? had very good luck with fems..


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> yea, my issue as well. If i want 28 females , just how many regs. do i have to grow for 6 weeks ???? 35, 45, more??? had very good luck with fems..



just multiply by 2.... you want 28, it's 56
welcome to my world
you guys have that mojo thing going for you, I don't
I have to work harder and kill half my plants too

but I like to eat bananas
(and **** Jenner and anybody that looks like Jenner)


----------



## Budlight (Oct 10, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> i ordered a few gorilla glue, not gg#4 from elev8. thanks old guy! best i could do. no luck on strawberry diesel. someone strongly suggested i try "incredible bulk". that seed suggests 22% thc and super mega yields. anyone grown this strain?? thanks



Grasshopper what did you think of the gorilla glue from him I was thinking of ordering the same thing and a few others  your advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 11, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Grasshopper what did you think of the gorilla glue from him I was thinking of ordering the same thing and a few others your advice would be greatly appreciated


 
thanks for asking bud, so far very good. will post an update and comment on all to date. next 24 hours.


----------

